# Manitoba, Canada



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I've noticed many people on here are from the states. Anyone currently in MB?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Your the first person I've seen in 3 years from MB


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

There is no one from Saskatchewan either that I'm aware of. There was 1 person from my city and we met shortly after I joined this site, and we still kind of stay in touch. I wish more people would join though!


----------



## iveawoken (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey im from manitoba


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

iveawoken said:


> Hey im from manitoba


Nice to meet you. I'm not sure where you're from but are their any good resources in winnipeg that you know of?


----------



## Louise1965 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in Ontario....hi fellow snow bunnies!

My problem with group therapy is that I've sent some of my students there to get help, so I can't very well be sitting there with them! any ideas?


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

Are there any other groups available? Or just the ones you've sent your students to? I guess if that makes you uncomfortable, you could always just talk one on one with a psychologist, or even spend more time on here.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello there all, I'm from Winnipeg, Manitoba as well. I was wondering if there was any other people from Manitoba on here.

For some resources on social anxiety, there is ADAM, at http://www.adam.mb.ca/. They have support groups every so often, I attended one a few years back. It was good, but certainly didn't cure everything for me. I guess you get out of it what you put in or something.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I used to live in Winnipeg..


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to live in Headingley in the early 90's.

I miss MB.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I lived in Grand Forks, ND for 5 years. It's only about 1 hour south of the Manitoba border. :b


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I live in Winnipeg.

*puts on a Guy Maddin flick for all of us to depress together with*


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, a Guy Maddin fan here. I watched The Saddest Music in the World a little while ago. It was quite interesting. Very surreal.

Nice to meet all you Winnipegers and Manitobians .


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't seen Saddest Music In The World yet. My favourite is Brand Upon The Brain! I saw it performed live at the New Music Festival this year with Isabella Rossellini narrating. Felt like the story of my life.

He teaches classes at the U of M. Sometimes I go and sit in, he shows old movies a lot.

So... let's all talk about how cold it is then, shall we?


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Brand Upon The Brain, that sounds interesting as well. And silent too. Seeing it live must have been pretty exciting then. The story of your life .

I take it you go to U of M than as well. Doing a degree in film studies? I'm doing a degree in computer science, so I don't see much of the arts buildings that often . Anyone else here go to the U of M?

Yeah, that weather. Go outside and pretty much freeze your face off. So cold your breath turns to ice crystals and starts snowing down . I don't know how anyone here stands it. Extra-thick skin (and coats) I guess .


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

lol. They actually had live foley artists and the WSO was performing the soundtrack, so it wasn't truly silent haha. Far from it.

I'm an alumnus. But my room mate is still in school, so we live close by and I still hang out there. Well, when the weather's warm


----------



## _Mouse_ (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm from winnipeg! Would be great to connect with other winnipeggers.
I looked into the Adam organization, but i'm really hoping to find a free support group where people can bring there experiences and triumphs to the table. Who knows, maybe if we have enough people we can start our own free support group and help other people. 

As you know this can destroy your life, like it has mine. Just now starting to look for resources and fight against "the monsters in my mind".


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi _Mouse_,

There is a 6 week discussion group which meets at the University of Manitoba on Wednesdays. It just started up again last week, here is a link for more information:

*Mastery of Your Anxiety and Worry: January 2009*
http://myuminfo.umanitoba.ca/index.asp?sec=249&too=200&dat=1/21/2009&sta=0&wee=4&eve=8&epa= 20259


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, are you in that Red Sun? I actually was thinking of going to that group at the U of M, but I have classes during that time. I've been to other groups at the U of M, and they're pretty good. I would recommend it.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

No I'm not in it since I work during the day. But I have been to some of the other groups too and I found them good as well!


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys, last year after I graduated I tried to get out of the house a little more to meet people. It didn't help worth a **** but at least it got me up speed on stuff that's happening around town. So I just thought I'd point out the next couple of weeks have some interesting things going on in Winnipeg, here's a list:

This week is celebration week at the U of M, full schedule of events at: http://www.umsu.ca/content/view/91/100

*Mon Jan 26* 
- 7-10pm Heaven's Bookstore (Japanese film) at the MPR room UofM - free

*Tue Jan 27*
- 8:30pm Bert Johnson (jazz pianist) at the Franco Manitoban Cultural Centre - free http://www.ccfm.mb.ca/english/calen_en.htm
- 7-10pm Bahay Kubo (Filipino film) at the MPR room UofM - free

*Wed Jan 28*
- Tim Butler at the Academy (437 Stradbrook) http://www.myspace.com/timbutlerwinnipeg
- 7-10pm Winds Of September (Taiwanese film) at the MPR room UofM - free

*Thu Jan 29 - Sat Jan 31*
*- *7:30pm Church of the Rock - Pushover (play about the story of Samson & Delilah) - $8

*Fri Jan 30*
- 7pm Cinematheque - 40 Years of One Night Stands (film about the history of the Royal Winnipeg Ballet) $7
- 7:30pm lecture "Emotions, Music and the Brain" UofW Eckhardt-Gramatté Hall

*Sat Jan 31*
- The Cavern (112 Osborne) - Let There Be Theremin

*Sun Feb 1* 
- 2-4pm Assiniboine Park Conservatory - Comhaltas Celtic Band

This week is also Miller fest, so they are showing a bunch of Arthur Miller's plays including The Crucible playing at the Gas Station Theatre all week at 7pm

And best of all, next week is the New Music Festival!! Full info at: http://www.newmusicfestival.ca

Don't know if any of that piques anyone's interest, mostly a list of alternative places to get out rather than going to the clubs on a Friday night. I can try to keep updating if you guys like.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Red Sun. I've heard of many of those events, but not all of them. I may try to make it out to one thing. My problem for now is that I'm just too busy to really do any socializing or go to any events. Even today, I was hoping for a nice relaxing day, and I find out that I have to play basketball because it's been rescheduled .

Thanks for the heads up on the events. Are you going to any of them?


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I went to the movie tonight. It was good! I like Japanese culture. Plus they had free sushi.

Hey being busy, playing basketball etc. is all good stuff!


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, free sushi, that's awsome. I love sushi . I was actually at an event a few months ago at the university on how to make sushi. It was pretty good.

Glad you had a good time .


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that event was organized by the same group - the Japanese Student Association. It was called "Sushi For Dummies".

I can't wait for the New Music Festival this week. I missed the opening night yesterday (I think), I didn't realise what it was all about. Apparently it was the WSO performing a symphony written in the style of a modern day rave. I would have liked to see that! Opening night is usually pretty crazy though.

Last couple of weeks have been great for stuff to do. Tomorrow is Candlemas. Tuesday there's going to be an ethics lecture at 7:30 St. Paul's College. This week is also International Development Week (http://umanitoba.ca/student/ics/wwise/idw.html), Cinematheque is playing Flicker (documentary featuring interviews with William S. Burroughs, Iggy Stooge, DJ Spooky, and Genesis P-Orridge), Friday Amanda Falk and six5one are playing at IPC, and Saturday is a Lunar New Year celebration at Pantages Playhouse.

Tons of stuff I want to check out!


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello, I am from Winnipeg, Manitoba. There is a few of us on this forum who would love to get together as a group to meet in person in the near future to talk about SA. Maybe develop a support group or something like that. Let me know if you are interested! Thanks.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Shy_Daydreamer said:


> Hello, I am from Winnipeg, Manitoba. There is a few of us on this forum who would love to get together as a group to meet in person in the near future to talk about SA. Maybe develop a support group or something like that. Let me know if you are interested! Thanks.


I was one of the people discussing this with shy, so I'm certainly up for it . I think this would be a great way for some of us to meet other people, and get out there in the big, scary social world . We could meet up in some place like a cafe sometime, or maybe go to some event in the city. It all really depends on what other people are comfortable with, and what would be fun.

We first have to figure out who else is interested and then take the planning from there.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

If the female to male ratio is > 1 then I'm in. Kidding, kidding, kidding...

Yeah I might be up for a get together every now and then!

I think this is like the third busiest thread in this (sub)forum now or something. Is it something about Manitoba or what?


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

That's great. Already some response . One suggestion somebody had was to do something at the Festival Du Voyageur since that's coming up in a few weeks (Feb 13-22). I think that would be a great idea. I haven't been there in like 15 years. What do you guys think?


----------



## wearied scooter (Jan 28, 2009)

I think that would be a great idea. Sorry if i*m a little late answering this. I haven*t been checking my mail. Too Busy. But if people are still getting together you can count me in.


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Festival Du Voyageur*



static.unknown said:


> That's great. Already some response . One suggestion somebody had was to do something at the Festival Du Voyageur since that's coming up in a few weeks (Feb 13-22). I think that would be a great idea. I haven't been there in like 15 years. What do you guys think?


If we are going to the Festival Du Voyagueur can I suggest we go on Friday, Feb 13 in the evening sometime? I noticed there was no date or time.listed. I hope you guys can all make it!! It will be fun!


----------



## _Mouse_ (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'd like to join the group, let me know when/where i'll definitely try to make it.

Mouse/ aka Monique


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Shy_Daydreamer said:


> If we are going to the Festival Du Voyagueur can I suggest we go on Friday, Feb 13 in the evening sometime? I noticed there was no date or time.listed. I hope you guys can all make it!! It will be fun!


Feb 13 would certainly work for me. The very start of the festival . We could try meeting at the entrance to Voyageur Park (866, rue Saint-Joseph St.) at opening (8:30 pm) on Friday. There will be some concerts and various other stuff to see there. If you're lost as to where everything is (like me ) you can check out http://festivalvoyageur.mb.ca/wp/festival-du-voyageur/voyageur-park/ for some maps/times. And you can also check out http://www.winnipegfreepress2.com/publications/festivalduvoyageur/index.php?page=10 for some of the special events. I should point out that the fee is $12 to get in.

As well, feel free to bring along any friends or other people with you. Everyone is welcome to come along and have fun .

If some people can't make it during that time, we can always reschedule. There's plenty more to do on different days. Thanks everyone for your responses. Hope to see you there.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to point out that the above is only one possibility for an event we could attend. My goal, for the first meeting at least, is to get everyone acquainted with each other. Since we have this festival coming up, I figured "why not attend"?

If people are unsure of what would be going on, the Voyageur Park consists of art, sculptures, items for sale, some live music, games, and various other types of events. We could meet each other at the front entrance, wander through the park for a while, and hopefully get to know each other better.

We can try a different day if this doesn't work for people.


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Do you want to go to the Festival Du Voyageur?*

I was wondering if everyone is interested in going to the Festival Du Voyageur at all or if they prefer something else (because there is too many people).

If you want to go pls respond here so we know how many people is interested in going or prefer to do something else. (There is at least 3 people in total I know of so far that is interested in going). Thanks. I really appreciate it!:boogie :group


----------



## _Mouse_ (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an idea... what do people think about meeting at "Le Garage Cafe" for a bite around 730ish so we can get acquainted then we can decide what we want to do from there. If people interested in checking out the festival great, if not then they call it a nite.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

I like that idea _Mouse_! I think it's easier to get acquainted around a table than while walking around a busy festival, shopping etc. It would be a good start and then, like you said, we could move on to the festival. Or if the weather turns out to be crappy/walkways turn into skating rinks again etc. then people can opt out if they like.

P.S. If anyone doesn't feel like eating (I know some people don't enjoy food in the company of strangers) there would be no obligation to order anything if you prefer not to.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. So we'll meet at 7:30 pm on Friday at Le Garage Cafe, then decide if we want to go to the festival. I assume the cafe is the one at 166 Provencher Boulevard. Here http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour....891434,-97.122284&spn=0.005875,0.016522&z=17 for anyone who needs a map.


----------



## _Mouse_ (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, its on provencher beside a chiropractor clinic.... so c u all there friday? Should we make reservations? or just chance it that they'll have seating? So far we have 4 ppl in total???


Monique


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually I think there is 5 people going in total. You can try to reserve seats there, but I am not sure if you can. This Friday sounds good


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys, what's the plan for being able to recognize eachother at Le Garage? Can somebody wear something bright pink or something?


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I won't be wearing bright pink, but I will have a gray and black jacket. How about we put up some sort of sign with a codeword on the table. I'll bring a sign that says "Pink Flamingos" (don't ask where it came from lol). So, just look for the sign (assuming we get a table).


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you serious? Hahaha, sounds like a plan! Are flamingos ever any color other than pink anyways?


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiyah! He is serious. haha. I think that is a good plan. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Boo... I suck. I'm gonna have to flake out this time. Too bad, I wanted to see you all for the first meet-up. But my best friend just called me and is doing really bad. He just broke up with his girlfriend of 8 years and is totally alone. I said I'd be there for him whenever he needs someone to talk to, so I think I'll take him for a night on the town and try to cheer him up.

Sorry... hope you all have a good time! Hope to see you whenever we decide to meet again.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

So, the meetup was ok, but certainly didn't go as planned. I got there a little before 7:30, and it was PACKED full of people. I didn't realize the festival was all down Provencher. The roads were closed and full of people. I got to the cafe, and is was crowded and noisy. I met shy_daydreamer there, and we stayed in the cafe for a while. We eventually met up with beautibelle and decided to go somewhere quieter since it was still so crowded in that area.

I would like to apologize to mouse and anyone else if you were waiting for us and couldn't find us. I didn't realize it would be so crowded. We probably should picked someplace quieter to go to, and planned more ahead on how to recognize each other. The only reason I found shy and beautibelle was because I've seen pictures of shy, and I've known beautibelle for years.

I think for next time we should maybe start off a little slower in trying to meet each other. Maybe exchange email addresses and chat on msn, or add each other on facebook. Maybe we'd have an easier time of recognizing each other then .

Oh, and don't worry about not being able to make it Red Sun. I think it was the right choice to stay with your friend in such a time. That's what friends are for .


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh man that's too bad that things were so chaotic. We should definitely plan a second meet-up, and maybe a bit more carefully, I'd still like to meet everyone. I do think I made the right decision last night though, my friend really needed someone to talk to and I wish I had someone to talk to when I was going through a terrible break up. It was even good for me to be able to discuss some things with him.

Anyways, I'm willing to share my e-mail/MSN/Facebook if anyone wants, that's cool with me. Just send me a PM.


----------



## _Mouse_ (Jan 15, 2009)

hey, we definetely should do another meet up.... sorry, didn't make it this time, got lazy, had a looong day at work and decided to stay in with my BF.
I don't mind sharing msn or facebook either.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, a few interesting things happening later this week if anyone is interested:

*Thu Feb 26*
- 7-9pm lecture on simple living at Aqua Books 274 Garry Street
- around the same time-ish The Fugitives & Twilight Hotel playing live at The Park Theatre - $15 advance/$20 at the door

*Fri Feb 27*
- 5:30pm Slattern playing live at Into The Music, link: http://www.myspace.com/slattern
- 7:30pm Darwin Days Celebration at St John's College U of M: link
- 9pm (doors)/10pm (show) Frequencies at Ragpickers - music by DJ Kace, So Holy Head Case, visuals by Po-Mo Project, lighting by RoyalSoul Productions - $5

*Sun Mar 1*
- 7:30pm U of M Faculty Concert Series at Eva Clare Hall, 
featuring Oleg Pokhanovski, Minna Rose Chung, Edmund Dawe, Judy Kehler Siebert and Steve Kirby with guests Kao Zhou and Mikhail Pokhanovski performing works by Michael Matthews, Joaquin Turina, Dragonetti, Gliere, Mompou and some jazz standards - $15 / $8 for students


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello fellow Manitobans,

So, there's been some talk and planning of a second meet up for everybody. This time, though, we were thinking of all meeting online for an msn group chat. This way we can all talk from the comfort of our own homes, and don't have to worry about finding the place, or recognizing the people and so on. I know we can also play games through msn chat as well, so we'll have some things to do.

I've been thinking of doing this whole thing next week. Say next Sunday (1st) at 7 pm. Does that work for everyone, or should we pick another time? We can try Friday or Saturday evening as well. It really just depends on everybody's schedule, since it's so easy to switch days or times.

To participate, all you'd have to do is log onto msn, and somebody who's one your contact list can invite you into the chat. You can PM me for my msn account if you don't already have it.

I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds like a plan!

Saturday or Sunday is fine with me. Friday not so good because of the above.

OT: Did anyone watch the Oscars tonight? Was there only three movies released in the last year or what? And I haven't seen any of them haha. Oh well.


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

cool a meeting on msn is an awesome idea!!! Sunday around 7 pm is a better day for me. Might be busy on the other days! Hope to chat with you guys on msn!


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I would love to try and get to know you guys but unfortunately I work on Sunday night until 9pm.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, we could change the time to say 9:30 pm. Would that work for everyone? Or we could try Saturday at say 7 as well.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Woohoo silvergyrl showed up! So now we got like 6 people active in this thread, that's pretty cool!

I can meet at 7pm and 9:30 pm Sunday so maybe I'll just stay online all Sunday night and then everyone is covered. Sundays I'm usually chillaxing and enjoying the final hours before heading back to work Monday, so no biggie for me to just stay signed in all the time and hopefully I'll be able to give attention to MSN more than I do while I'm at work (I missed like half the conversation with static.unknown and _Mouse_ today at work, sorry about that you two).


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha we need it to work properly since we're in hospitals a lot and they don't allow cells there. So IM is the best means of communication sometimes!


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Do we/should we have an agenda for tonight?

1. Introduce selves
2. Make plans to take over the world
3. Realize that we all have SA
4. Review plans to take over the world, taking into consideration our SA
5. Delegate tasks
6. Come up with a secret handshake
7. Schedule next meeting

Something like that?


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds like a pretty good agenda. Maybe a few more reviews of our world-domination plans . See you guys sometime after 7.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all, good talking to you yesterday. Sorry for those who missed out but I guess we will be having another meet up sometime eventually one day coming to a theatre near you don't miss it the countdown begins.

Sorry I'm tired  Just wanted to say the MSN idea worked out well. Bye for now!

P.S. Silvergyrl we were online past 9pm, we missed you! Maybe next time.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Good finally getting to meet you all in person today. It was fun and good eating! :yes

Have a good rest of the weekend!


----------

